#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  What would be the molecular formula of the compound

## Swatsweet

In a unit cell(cubic)atoms A,B & C are located at corners, face-centres and edge centres respectively. If atoms touching one of the rectangular plane of symmetry and one of the tetrad axis are removed then formula of the compound will be? 
1)ABC2 
2)AC2 
3)AB3C3 
4)Both 1)& 2)





  Similar Threads: Plots of molecular orbital  in engineering chemistry Civil Engineering Formula Ebook PDF - Civil Engineering Formula Sheet Molecular Biology Ebooks/ Notes/ pdf/ ppt download Molecular formula of solute Empirical formula and molecular formulas

----------

